# NW-2 wire harness



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just gutted a NW-2.


I removed all the contacts for track power.

I removed all the lighting.

All the printed circuit boards. 

One thing I noticed....

Some of the wires change color when they pass through a plug.

Yellow and green swap colors when the go through this plug. 

Anyone else notice things like this?

Does this happen on other manufactures?

The problem is on a truck.

The plug is so you can take the truck off. 

It is not a problem for me as I will correct my wiring for the color change 

JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, wires swap colors. JJ, seriously, Aristo is famous for this! Can't be the first time for this! 

(USAT does it too)

Seriously, most manufacturers are smart in that the front and rear trucks in a diesel are identical, but since one is usually turned backwards, you have to "reverse" the track pickups so the "backwards" truck runs backwards. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Like I said....I gutted the whole thing. I saved both pieces of the plug for the truck. I cut out the Wires for the Track Power Pickups. I re used the plugs for the trucks with my aire wire decoder board. Everything worked perfectly 

JJ


----------

